# Parachromis Dovii photo shoot



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Just took a few shots of my dovii pair and thought I would share.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Beautiful fish! Your photos are top notch. I would enter them in the Photo Contest for sure.
Do you have any full tank shots?

Manoah Marton


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Manoah Marton said:


> Beautiful fish! Your photos are top notch. I would enter them in the Photo Contest for sure.
> Do you have any full tank shots?
> 
> Manoah Marton


Thank you. I don't have any recent full tank shots. They are alone in a 210 so it isn't really anything special.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Cool anyway! they have beautiful markings, and they don't seem to have any damage on their fins.

Manoah Martoj


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Manoah Marton said:


> Cool anyway! they have beautiful markings, and they don't seem to have any damage on their fins.
> 
> Manoah Martoj


So far they have been pretty easy on each other, if the male gets too aggressive the female just hides until he calms down.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

LowCel said:


> Manoah Marton said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful fish! Your photos are top notch. I would enter them in the Photo Contest for sure.
> ...


Put up pics of the 300 then. I know we would all love to see it. :drooling:


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

YEAH!!! Please???


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Posted some pictures of some of the occupants of the 300 in a new thread.

Here is a short video of the dovii with their fry.


----------

